# check out my hash



## juniorgrower (Oct 23, 2012)

I finally got around to making some hash with my new bubble bags.  The hash on the plate is from two different batches.  I used the 120, 73, and the 25 bags.   Why is some of the hash I have seen on this forum crumbles when mine is like little pancakes?   I used the sticky by "Lady Lunatic" as a guide to making my hash.  It's been drying for about 4 days now.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

:aok: verrry nice

how she smoke?


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks 7ge.  I haven't smoked it yet, gonna wait another day until it's completely cured.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

> Why is some of the hash I have seen on this forum crumbles when mine is like little pancakes?



Once dry completely it will crumble. Many then cut it up with a razor blade.

Looking nice :aok:


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Duck.


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking sweet jg....


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Hammy!   Can't wait to give it a try.  Its been 5 days now but it still doesn't seem like it's dry enough to smoke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine usually never crumbles--the trichs stick to each other and it remains pliable.  I always thought that hash that crumbled had too much leaf material in it?


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn't use any leaf in mine.  I used all small buds from my outdoor crop.  It's on day 6 today THG and it's still pliable.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2012)

I should have said plant material rather than leaf material.  Bud is just plant matter after the trichs are washed off and will cause the same problems as leaf material.


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh ok, thanks for the info.  So does that mean it is better hash if it doesn't end up crumbly?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine only crumbles when I 1st pull it out of the Freezer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Oh ok, thanks for the info.  So does that mean it is better hash if it doesn't end up crumbly?



IMO, yes.  Unless it is frozen like Weedhopper mentioned.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 27, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> I didn't use any leaf in mine. I used all small buds from my outdoor crop. It's on day 6 today THG and it's still pliable.


 
What I do is pat out as much water as you can with a paper towel thru the silkscreen.
Then take a razor blade and chop the pile into thin layers, this allows the hash to dry overnite, there is no cure time to hash.

you could still shave up your piles now and speed up the dry, hash can mold very easy, you dont want that stuff wet for days and days.


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Growdude, I will give that a try.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 27, 2012)

the more it melts the better. good bubble will melt fully leaving no residue/ash behind. if its crumbly the maker agitated the material too aggresively for too long, beating chlorophyl and tiny bits of leaf off.

eace:


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 28, 2012)

Good info K420.  Thanks.


----------

